# Zebra danio, looking and acting strange



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

One of my zebra danio barely swims and nests himself on top of a plastic plant. He seems very skinny and only comes out for food once everyone else eats it, it is very hard to feed him and most of the time i need to feed him separatly. He is anti-social and likes to be by himself. His color is fine though, and his fins are outstreched but he seems to be a bit curved, like an arc. any diagnoses?

i will try and get a picture but he hides well and i really hate my camera

EDIT:

Sorry i missed out on this stuff

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate <10, i think its around 5

he has been like this for... about a month or so, quite a long time


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> One of my zebra danio barely swims and nests himself on top of a plastic plant. He seems very skinny and only comes out for food once everyone else eats it, it is very hard to feed him and most of the time i need to feed him separatly. He is anti-social and likes to be by himself. His color is fine though, and his fins are outstreched but he seems to be a bit curved, like an arc. any diagnoses?
> 
> i will try and get a picture but he hides well and i really hate my camera


Not to give you bad news, but this was how my 2 danios looked (except for the arcing thing) before they died. Very thin, and didn't swim much at all.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh, well do you know why?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i looked closer and its back fin seems kinda weird, like its transparent at the end, is this fin rot of a case of aggressiveness. Either way should i get melafix?


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> oh, well do you know why?


Nope, near as I can tell it was either a parasite of some kind (nothing else in the tank is affected) or just not a healthy fish from the get go. Bettababy had some ideas for me to try meds wise, but since he died we just kind of chalked it up to a parasite and I am just watching the tank closely...


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Some pics


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

He looks a lot different than mine did. Mine were thin the whole length of the body, no discernible stomach.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Musho, I would treat your danio in a hospital tank using Metronidazole. It looks like a case of internal parasites. Metronidazole should remove the internal parasites and improve its appetite.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, what about melafix, im living in america and ive heard good things about melafix. Also my quarantine tank is being used by bolivian rams, they've been in there for more than a week so can i move them to my main tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Your bolivian rams appear to look skinny as well judging by your pics. I would treat them together with your danio with Metronidazole. Melafix will do nothing other than treat tattered fins and wounds.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

no my bolivians are eating very well, ever since i got shrimp pellets they are eating fine, i will try feeding them more in the main tank though


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

when i quarantine him he will be all by himself, wouldnt he get lonely and stressed since he is a schooling fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> when i quarantine him he will be all by himself, wouldnt he get lonely and stressed since he is a schooling fish?


No. As this is on temporary basis, he will not pine away. The treatment should help him. The faster he improves, the better.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

I would take the chance of stressing one zebra danio in a hospital tank during treatment rather than take the chance of leaving a fish with a possibly contagious disease in with the rest and risking infecting them all. Unless I suspect ich or another disease which appears to be affecting the tank as a whole or atleast multiple fish I always remove them to their own tank for treatment so as to minimize the risk of the other fish getting sick.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, i will get the medication tommorow after school. Hopefully he will be alright, he was one of my danios i used to cycle and i want them to thrive for the rest of there lives since i put them through the hardship of cycling, i hope he will be fine


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Im sorry to say but my danio died, i came back from school and it was belly up. I burried it outside my house


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry to hear that musho


----------

